# Smoked Pork Butt, can I make it a ham?



## returnofsid (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm currently smoking two pork butts, in an offset firebox smoker.  The internal temperature of the larger one just reached 170 degrees, when suddenly a thought hit me. "Why not remove the smaller one early, as a ham, instead of making it into pulled pork."  So I come to you with a question.  These butts weren't injected with anything, just rubbed yesterday evening, placed on the smoker about 7:30 this morning.  Obviously, they're also not cured.  Is ham an option or will it be too dry/tough? If ham is an option, at what temperature should I remove it from the smoker?  I would think, 160-170...but I have no idea.  Like I said, the larger butt just hit the 170 mark and is closest to the firebox.


----------



## bladebuilder (Jun 12, 2015)

It won't be ham if it isn't cured. You have roast pork. For safety sake, continue cooking it. The thing that makes ham and bacon what it is, with the  distinctive flavor, is the cure. I did 2 hams for Easter. They were cured in a brine for 28 days. You can learn how to do it on here by searching the topic, and asking questions. The cure also protects you from botulism, in the smoker at the lower temperatures needed to smoke a ham properly.


----------



## returnofsid (Jun 13, 2015)

It continued smoking, to become pulled pork.  But I'm curious,  you say "for safety sake..." I'm unsure what you mean.  The butts were already above the minimum safe temperature for pork.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2015)

returnofsid said:


> It continued smoking, to become pulled pork. But I'm curious, you say "for safety sake..." I'm unsure what you mean. The butts were already above the minimum safe temperature for pork.


You're right, as long as you were past 140° in less than 4 hours & then to at least 145°, you were safe, but it can't be Ham if it wasn't cured.

Also the reason you take Butts up to about 190° for slicing & 200°+ for pulling is to break it down & tenderize it.

Here is how to make Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Butt Ham with a Pork Butt:

*Buckboard Bacon and Pulled Cured Boston Butt Ham  *     

Bear


----------



## returnofsid (Jun 13, 2015)

Yes, I smoked them to about 210, rested them until about 170 and pulled.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jun 13, 2015)

You did just fine turning those butts into pulled pork. As mentioned without cure you would've just had a smoked  pork roast. If you want to try your hand at a ham I would suggest reading up on Pop's Brine. Then buy yourself a bone in picnic roast and give it a try. I will typically take a cured picnic to an IT of 160 for a slicing ham. You could use a butt, but you'll have more fat than a picnic. 

As Bear mentioned Buck Board Bacon is a good option for a pork butt. It's some our favorite bacon to make.


----------

